# NYU Dramatic Writing 2019



## Lifeisnoholiday (Jan 28, 2019)

Hi everyone, 
Who applied? Last year they sent out interview invitations in late February. Guess we have a lot of time to chew our nails to the core.


----------



## Cody Young (Jan 28, 2019)

Already chewing mine to nubs


----------



## Chris W (Jan 28, 2019)

Lifeisnoholiday said:


> Guess we have a lot of time to chew our nails to the core.





Cody Young said:


> Already chewing mine to nubs


Don't chew nails! Have fun with this instead.  It's a screenwriting game we started a while back... would love to get more added to it. Or you can do a fresh start with a new one.


----------



## Lifeisnoholiday (Jan 29, 2019)

Cody Young said:


> Already chewing mine to nubs



I see you have an interview at AFI coming up, as well. Which school would you prefer?


----------



## Cody Young (Jan 29, 2019)

Lifeisnoholiday said:


> I see you have an interview at AFI coming up, as well. Which school would you prefer?


I would probably prefer AFI overall, but with their focus on television as opposed to feature writing for the Screenwriting discipline I’m less enthused with their program than I was at the start of my grad school search. I think NYU has a more multi-faceted approach to Screenwriting which appeals to me. My top four are USC, AFI, NYU, and Columbia, depending on which, if any, of those schools accept me, I will have to take a significant look at all of their curriculums and learning objectives.


----------



## Lifeisnoholiday (Jan 29, 2019)

@Cody Young 
I'm also curious in terms of variety that Dramatic Writing offers, but it seems to me that AFI provides screenwriting students with better networking, thanks to their big pitching by the end of the second year. Not to mention the hands-on experience of writing three shorts in your first year.


----------



## hulginlr (Feb 25, 2019)

Has anyone heard anything? Ugh the suspense!!!


----------



## Lifeisnoholiday (Feb 25, 2019)

hulginlr said:


> Has anyone heard anything? Ugh the suspense!!!



Nope . My application status remains "submitted". I checked the application tracker. Last year, they were sending out the letters in the end of February, but the year before it was the first week of May. And Graduate Film has just sent out their invitations. So I guess we have to wait ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## mcparker (Feb 26, 2019)

Does anyone know if we should be expecting a letter, e-mail, or phone call for interview invitations?


----------



## hulginlr (Feb 26, 2019)

mcparker said:


> Does anyone know if we should be expecting a letter, e-mail, or phone call for interview invitations?


I would assume an email but I don’t know for sure.


----------



## EM88 (Feb 27, 2019)

Hi All! I’m somewhat new to the forum. I’ve applied to the dramatic writing program, and the silence is killing me. Does anyone think there’s a chance they’ve sent out interview requests already and no one on here has gotten one? Also, I know for certain programs, interviews are required for acceptance...is that the case for NYU? Thanks!!


----------



## Cody Young (Feb 27, 2019)

EM88 said:


> Hi All! I’m somewhat new to the forum. I’ve applied to the dramatic writing program, and the silence is killing me. Does anyone think there’s a chance they’ve sent out interview requests already and no one on here has gotten one? Also, I know for certain programs, interviews are required for acceptance...is that the case for NYU? Thanks!!


Hey @EM88 , I definitley think it is possible that no one on this forum got an interview, but do I think that is likely the case? No. Statistically speaking it would be incredibly unlikely for every single person who applied to the dramatic writing program to be rejected without at least an interview. NYU has historically, going off previous years, been late with the interview process in comparison to most other programs, e.g late feb/early march. Now, being that it is almost March, they are either running behind, not doing interviews at all this year (which would be odd), or no one on this site has gotten a request to interview...yet. Out of those three options I think one or two are more likely than three. Also, I’m pretty sure the graduate dramatic writing program doesn’t admit often without an interview


----------



## Kinz (Feb 27, 2019)

Hey guys! I literally JUST got an email to interview me! So I think they are sending them out today!


----------



## EM88 (Feb 27, 2019)

@Cody Young thank you! I was just going to say I think that makes sense/you’re likely right and then I saw @Kinz ’s post — ah congrats!! Not so relevant now that we know they’re starting to send our requests, but I was going to add that I checked the gradcafe and in the past few years at least a few people have posted their NYU interview requests, but this year no one has (as of yet).


----------



## Cody Young (Feb 27, 2019)

Kinz said:


> Hey guys! I literally JUST got an email to interview me! So I think they are sending them out today!


Great, now my fingers are crossed for an email


----------



## mcparker (Feb 27, 2019)

I've also just received an e-mail to interview! Scheduled to take place on March 8th. Hope this information helps!


----------



## hulginlr (Feb 27, 2019)

I got my notification for an interview today as well!


----------



## JEC (Feb 27, 2019)

Just got an e-mail tonight to schedule an interview so they're still rolling in.


----------



## Lifeisnoholiday (Feb 28, 2019)

Yay, just got mine, too! It doesn't address you by name, right? Actually, for the first few moments, I thought it was a scam or something, because of that, lol

Congrats to everyone who received theirs!


----------



## Xineph (Feb 28, 2019)

Congrats, folks! Can anyone who's already interviewed share what the conversation was like?


----------



## Lifeisnoholiday (Feb 28, 2019)

Yeah, when are your interviews? Mine's on March the 5th, around 5 pm EST


----------



## Kinz (Feb 28, 2019)

Lifeisnoholiday said:


> Yay, just got mine, too! It doesn't address you by name, right? Actually, for the first few moments, I thought it was a scam or something, because of that, lol
> 
> Congrats to everyone who received theirs!


mine addressed me by name! but the email was very short and i almost missed it!


----------



## Kinz (Feb 28, 2019)

Lifeisnoholiday said:


> Yeah, when are your interviews? Mine's on March the 5th, around 5 pm EST


mine is this friday! (aka tomorrow ah!!!)


----------



## Lifeisnoholiday (Feb 28, 2019)

Kinz said:


> mine is this friday! (aka tomorrow ah!!!)



Wow, good luck! I'm sure you'll nail it


----------



## Cody Young (Mar 2, 2019)

Hey everyone, just got my interview notification from NYU to schedule an interview!!! Sometime this week by the content of the email


----------



## sortofawriter (Mar 3, 2019)

Kinz said:


> mine is this friday! (aka tomorrow ah!!!)



How did your interview go? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Kinz (Mar 3, 2019)

sortofawriter said:


> How did your interview go? If you don't mind me asking.


It was really casual and pleasant! It's nothing at all to be nervous about.

The interviewer asked about my writing (she was very familiar with my samples!), asked about challenges I've faced when writing, what I've learned about myself, whether I had applied anywhere else, why NYU, tv shows I like, play's I've seen/read and enjoyed, other projects I want to work on and if I had any questions for her! It know that seems like a lot, but it all flowed easily and naturally - none of the questions felt out of the blue, they usually were prompted by something I said!

I'm trying to think of there was anything else but I think thats the gist of it! It was around 20 mins and she called me exactly on time, so be sure to have your phone ready and on loud!

I'm curious to hear if other's had a different experience!! Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## sortofawriter (Mar 3, 2019)

Kinz said:


> It was really casual and pleasant! It's nothing at all to be nervous about.
> 
> The interviewer asked about my writing (she was very familiar with my samples!), asked about challenges I've faced when writing, what I've learned about myself, whether I had applied anywhere else, why NYU, tv shows I like, play's I've seen/read and enjoyed, other projects I want to work on and if I had any questions for her! It know that seems like a lot, but it all flowed easily and naturally - none of the questions felt out of the blue, they usually were prompted by something I said!
> 
> ...



Thank you! That’s very helpful information. So I gather your interview was over the phone and not through Skype?


----------



## Xineph (Mar 3, 2019)

Had a really pleasant, conversational Skype interview with a professor who mainly asked me about what I was looking for and followed up on specific elements of my personal history and resume. He also explained the philosophy of the program, and explained what sets it apart from some of the alternatives. Lasted like 15-20 minutes.


----------



## Kinz (Mar 3, 2019)

sortofawriter said:


> Thank you! That’s very helpful information. So I gather your interview was over the phone and not through Skype?


Yeah, mine was over the phone! I wasn't given a choice. I actually live in New York so was surprised they didn't ask me to come in in-person, but I feel like it went well regardless!


----------



## sortofawriter (Mar 3, 2019)

Hmmm. I wonder how they make the decision for who gets a phone or Skype interview.


----------



## Lifeisnoholiday (Mar 4, 2019)

Kinz said:


> Yeah, mine was over the phone! I wasn't given a choice. I actually live in New York so was surprised they didn't ask me to come in in-person, but I feel like it went well regardless!



Hahaha, that's funny =)). I live in Russia and they actually gave me a choice between Skype and phone. 

Anyway, sounds like it went rather well!


----------



## EM88 (Mar 4, 2019)

Don’t lose hope if you havent gotten an invite yet - I just got mine!


----------



## JEC (Mar 4, 2019)

Just had an interview with Shinho Lee. Thought it went well, low-key, he spent more time discussing the program whereas Columbia asked me more questions about myself. 

FYI, he did say that it would take them a month and a half to 2 months to make their decisions.


----------



## Lifeisnoholiday (Mar 5, 2019)

JEC said:


> Just had an interview with Shinho Lee. Thought it went well, low-key, he spent more time discussing the program whereas Columbia asked me more questions about myself.



Wow, thanks for the info, I have an interview with him in a few hours! Was he alone? 



> FYI, he did say that it would take them a month and a half to 2 months to make their decisions.



Man, that sounds like a long time, tbh, especially since AFI Screenwriting DAY X is March 15th.


----------



## JEC (Mar 5, 2019)

Lifeisnoholiday said:


> Wow, thanks for the info, I have an interview with him in a few hours! Was he alone?
> 
> 
> 
> Man, that sounds like a long time, tbh, especially since AFI Screenwriting DAY X is March 15th.


Yeah, he was alone. FYI, instead of asking more specific questions, he said "Tell me about yourself" which throws me a little because 28 years of life flash before my eyes. So try to have something succinct ready to go.


----------



## Lifeisnoholiday (Mar 5, 2019)

JEC said:


> Yeah, he was alone. FYI, instead of asking more specific questions, he said "Tell me about yourself" which throws me a little because 28 years of life flash before my eyes. So try to have something succinct ready to go.



Oh, thanks for the heads up! Yeah, ironically enough, I actually prepared a small pitch this morning, asking myself in the process if I really needed it — there was no "tell me about yourselves" in my two previous interviews.


----------



## Cody Young (Mar 5, 2019)

Hey everyone, just had my interview with Richard Wesley. The interview was extremely laid back (or rather Richard was) and Richard pretty much was just there to answer any questions I had about the program, which were numerous. Overall, he indicated to me that he was pretty impressed with my portfolio and to expect a response by the end of March (which seems to go against what Shinho Lee said about a month and a half to two months) whether it be acceptance or rejection. I wasn't exactly sold on NYU to begin with but after talking to Richard I'm starting to think it might be a good fit for me. Granted, I'm starting to think that about all the schools I interviewed with, because why shouldn't my decision be harder than it needs to be.


----------



## Lifeisnoholiday (Mar 5, 2019)

Cody Young said:


> Hey everyone, just had my interview with Richard Wesley. The interview was extremely laid back (or rather Richard was) and Richard pretty much was just there to answer any questions I had about the program, which were numerous. Overall, he indicated to me that he was pretty impressed with my portfolio and to expect a response by the end of March (which seems to go against what Shinho Lee said about a month and a half to two months) whether it be acceptance or rejection. I wasn't exactly sold on NYU to begin with but after talking to Richard I'm starting to think it might be a good fit for me. Granted, I'm starting to think that about all the schools I interviewed with, because why shouldn't my decision be harder than it needs to be.



Quite interestingly, my experience is similar. My Skype interview with Shinho was very cool (yes, exactly that). We discussed all the usual stuff, but I felt extremely relaxed, and sort of like there was a lot of air and space for me in our conversation... I hope it makes sense lol. 

By the end, the whole dynamic was even a lot more casual than the traditional "laid back interview" vibe. Honestly, when we finished, I felt the best, compared to my other two interviews. I just felt that we really established some sort of connection early on, and I was really comfortable the whole time. I  got praise for my screenplay, too.

I also had my doubts about NYU in terms of industry connections and general distance from Hollywood, but now I wonder if I really did feel something special and therefore should follow my heart (in case I get accepted).

Oh and yes, Shinho also told me to expect their decision in 4-8 weeks, which he thought was "quite soon". I feel like we should investigate that somehow, maybe write them or something.


----------



## sortofawriter (Mar 6, 2019)

My interviewer told me to expect final decisions to come out end of March/early April


----------



## Cody Young (Mar 6, 2019)

Lifeisnoholiday said:


> Quite interestingly, my experience is similar. My Skype interview with Shinho was very cool (yes, exactly that). We discussed all the usual stuff, but I felt extremely relaxed, and sort of like there was a lot of air and space for me in our conversation... I hope it makes sense lol.
> 
> By the end, the whole dynamic was even a lot more casual than the traditional "laid back interview" vibe. Honestly, when we finished, I felt the best, compared to my other two interviews. I just felt that we really established some sort of connection early on, and I was really comfortable the whole time. I  got praise for my screenplay, too.
> 
> ...



Did your interviewer also happen to ask whether anyone else from the program had reached out to you? In my interview, Richard asked me a couple of times if anyone from the program had already reached out to me and kept me in the loop, so to speak, with the application process. It sounds like they might be a bit disorganized on their end, which could also explain the conflicting assessments about decision times. Just a thought


----------



## Lifeisnoholiday (Mar 6, 2019)

Cody Young said:


> Did your interviewer also happen to ask whether anyone else from the program had reached out to you? In my interview, Richard asked me a couple of times if anyone from the program had already reached out to me and kept me in the loop, so to speak, with the application process. It sounds like they might be a bit disorganized on their end, which could also explain the conflicting assessments about decision times. Just a thought



Nope, there was nothing like that. So did someone actually reach out to you? For me, that's a negative.

Yeah. it looks like they are, and the whole process seems to take them longer, too, compared to previous years (judging by those old applications in our application tracker).



sortofawriter said:


> My interviewer told me to expect final decisions to come out end of March/early April



So, 2-1 for earlier rather than later! I hope that's case. If I'm accepted, I need all the time I can get for getting that F-1 visa. Thanks to US-Russian relationships, it's easier set than done =/


----------



## Cplccw (Mar 6, 2019)

Lifeisnoholiday said:


> Nope, there was nothing like that. So did someone actually reach out to you? For me, that's a negative.
> 
> Yeah. it looks like they are, and the whole process seems to take them longer, too, compared to previous years (judging by those old applications in our application tracker).
> 
> ...


Dude Vlad and Donald are buds you’ll be fine


----------



## Lifeisnoholiday (Mar 6, 2019)

Cplccw said:


> Dude Vlad and Donald are buds you’ll be fine



Thing is, the whole process takes a lot of time


----------



## divmoh247 (Mar 7, 2019)

Hi all,
I just got an email to interview from Robert Epstein! It will be tomorrow! He also gave me the option between Whatsapp and Skype as I am an international student.


----------



## Cody Young (Mar 7, 2019)

divmoh247 said:


> Hi all,
> I just got an email to interview from Robert Epstein! It will be tomorrow! He also gave me the option between Whatsapp and Skype as I am an international student.


Congrats!


----------



## divmoh247 (Mar 7, 2019)

ROBIN Epstein. My bad. It's like 3 am here


----------



## divmoh247 (Mar 7, 2019)

And thanks!


----------



## Lifeisnoholiday (Mar 7, 2019)

divmoh247 said:


> ROBIN Epstein. My bad. It's like 3 am here



Congrats! How did it go?


----------



## 2019mcq (Mar 8, 2019)

Anyone else interview with Joe Vinciguerra? Mine was this past Wednesday over Skype.

Good luck to everyone on here! Definitely holding my breath these next couple weeks.


----------



## divmoh247 (Mar 8, 2019)

Lifeisnoholiday said:


> Congrats! How did it go?


It went well! Casual conversation asking about my samples and interests (TV shows) I know a lot of people who went to the same program, which is why I applied to it. Very straight forward and she was nice. But you never know till you know so I'm just going to live my life till I hear otherwise.


----------



## Lifeisnoholiday (Mar 8, 2019)

divmoh247 said:


> It went well! Casual conversation asking about my samples and interests (TV shows) I know a lot of people who went to the same program, which is why I applied to it. Very straight forward and she was nice. But you never know till you know so I'm just going to live my life till I hear otherwise.



Oh, good! 

What is your friends' opinion on the program in terms of networking and job opportunities?


----------



## JEC (Mar 18, 2019)

Just got a call from Associate Chair Joseph Vinciguerra with news of acceptance, which is cool. When I interviewed with NYU earlier this month, they said they weren't expecting to make decisions until early April so while they are making calls today, I wouldn't panic if you don't hear anything; I may have just been sorted into Group A or something...


----------



## EM88 (Mar 18, 2019)

JEC said:


> Just got a call from Associate Chair Joseph Vinciguerra with news of acceptance, which is cool. When I interviewed with NYU earlier this month, they said they weren't expecting to make decisions until early April so while they are making calls today, I wouldn't panic if you don't hear anything; I may have just been sorted into Group A or something...


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## sortofawriter (Mar 18, 2019)

just got my call as well! Joe told me they hadn't expected to call so soon.


----------



## fadetoblack (Mar 18, 2019)

Also got a call!!!!


----------



## Lifeisnoholiday (Mar 18, 2019)

Congratulations everyone!! Has anything changed on your web application?


----------



## JEC (Mar 18, 2019)

Lifeisnoholiday said:


> Congratulations everyone!! Has anything changed on your web application?


No, it still just says "Submitted" and I have no messages.  I was told to expect an email either today or tomorrow.


----------



## Lifeisnoholiday (Mar 18, 2019)

@JEC @fadetoblack @sortofawriter 

Are you guys from US or international?


----------



## divmoh247 (Mar 18, 2019)

Lifeisnoholiday said:


> Oh, good!
> 
> What is your friends' opinion on the program in terms of networking and job opportunities?


In mumbai atleast they are very connected, more like friends! they hang out and they work in the same environment. It's really well connected, but more than anything I've found them to be a good bunch to everyone in general. Honest, open, and helpful!


----------



## JEC (Mar 18, 2019)

Lifeisnoholiday said:


> @JEC @fadetoblack @sortofawriter
> 
> Are you guys from US or international?


LA born and raised.


----------



## sortofawriter (Mar 18, 2019)

Lifeisnoholiday said:


> @JEC @fadetoblack @sortofawriter
> 
> Are you guys from US or international?


US


----------



## Lifeisnoholiday (Mar 18, 2019)

Thanks for your answers!


----------



## Cody Young (Mar 19, 2019)

Hopefully today means another round of calls. Does anyone here have any idea how many students are selected for interviews and how many students are selected for each class size?


----------



## EM88 (Mar 19, 2019)

Cody Young said:


> Hopefully today means another round of calls. Does anyone here have any idea how many students are selected for interviews and how many students are selected for each class size?


Congratulations again to all who heard yesterday!! 

Fingers crossed that that is the case. I took a look at the threads from 2017 and 2018, and someone in one of those said something like 70 are selected for final interviews and 20 -something are admitted and 20-something are waitlisted. They had gotten that info when they called admissions as notifications were coming out.


----------



## Lifeisnoholiday (Mar 19, 2019)

So it's almost noon in New York, when you get any news — please write here!


----------



## Lifeisnoholiday (Mar 19, 2019)

Oh yes I got in!!!!


----------



## Cody Young (Mar 19, 2019)

Lifeisnoholiday said:


> Oh yes I got in!!!!


Congrats! Did you just get the call? I figured it's a bit late in the day for them to still be calling.


----------



## Lifeisnoholiday (Mar 19, 2019)

Cody Young said:


> Congrats! Did you just get the call? I figured it's a bit late in the day for them to still be calling.



Thanks! Yeah if was just an email


----------



## Cody Young (Mar 19, 2019)

Lifeisnoholiday said:


> Thanks! Yeah if was just an email


Interesting! I'm surprised they didn't give you a call beforehand, with the three from yesterday receiving calls and whatnot. Congrats again though! I'm going to try and keep my fingers crossed for an email!


----------



## Lifeisnoholiday (Mar 19, 2019)

Cody Young said:


> Interesting! I'm surprised they didn't give you a call beforehand, with the three from yesterday receiving calls and whatnot. Congrats again though! I'm going to try and keep my fingers crossed for an email!



I think this has to do with me living in Russia. Yeah, it isn’t over yet!


----------



## Cplccw (Mar 22, 2019)

Have any of you guys accepted had your application status change?


----------



## JEC (Mar 22, 2019)

Cplccw said:


> Have any of you guys accepted had your application status change?


No, it still just says "submitted" and I've already gotten official letters and scholarship info and all that...


----------



## Cplccw (Mar 22, 2019)

I’m just waiting for them to officially reject me and it’s starting to become quite annoying lol


----------



## sortofawriter (Mar 22, 2019)

Is anyone going to the accepted students lunch? I kind of want to but feel bad about spending so much money to go to a two hour lunch.


----------



## hulginlr (Mar 22, 2019)

Cplccw said:


> I’m just waiting for them to officially reject me and it’s starting to become quite annoying lol


Same :/


----------



## Cplccw (Mar 22, 2019)

hulginlr said:


> Same :/


I just emailed them about it


----------



## hulginlr (Mar 22, 2019)

Cplccw said:


> I just emailed them about it


keep us updated on what they say!


----------



## Cody Young (Mar 22, 2019)

I wonder if they are still going to be sending out admissions notices the rest of this week and into the next, feels odd that there are only maybe 4 or so people that were accepted


----------



## ss7954 (Mar 22, 2019)

hulginlr said:


> keep us updated on what they say!


There’s also a waitlist possibility. We’ll most likely find out by the end of next week (at the latest). But I too am waiting for the official rejection.


----------



## Cplccw (Mar 22, 2019)

I would love to be as positive as both of you but we got people talking about a student lunch invite, it’s ball game at least for me


----------



## ss7954 (Mar 22, 2019)

Cplccw said:


> I would love to be as positive as both of you but we got people talking about a student lunch invite, it’s ball game at least for me


Yeah the student lunch thing got me packing my bags and leaving the fantasy suite without a rose


----------



## ss7954 (Mar 22, 2019)

That being said, not everyone they call or email will automatically accept NYU as their first choice, so even if it feels we don’t have a chance, it ain’t over until it’s over. 

Just frustrating not to be invited for lunch


----------



## Kinz (Mar 22, 2019)

sortofawriter said:


> Is anyone going to the accepted students lunch? I kind of want to but feel bad about spending so much money to go to a two hour lunch.


i might, but not sure actually


----------



## divmoh247 (Mar 23, 2019)

Agh all this waiting is killing me. Even after the interview I just feel like omg I'm so close just tell me I'm dying out here.


----------



## Lifeisnoholiday (Mar 24, 2019)

sortofawriter said:


> Is anyone going to the accepted students lunch? I kind of want to but feel bad about spending so much money to go to a two hour lunch.



Lol their webinar about student visa interviews is my version of that lunch.


----------



## mcparker (Mar 25, 2019)

Did anyone who interviewed with TV professors/submitted TV samples get any news? Perhaps they're admitting by concentration... (or perhaps I'm just desperate for signs of hope in this silence!!)


----------



## Cplccw (Mar 25, 2019)

Got a response back from the email I sent them. Was told that not all notices have gone out and that it will take up to two weeks for them to do so. Not entirely sure what to make of that but it’s what I was told.


----------



## divmoh247 (Mar 25, 2019)

I'm a TV track and I didn't hear back either. Maybe they are doing it by concentration as you said. Here's hoping.


----------



## divmoh247 (Mar 25, 2019)

Lifeisnoholiday said:


> Lol their webinar about student visa interviews is my version of that lunch.


Is there any way to confirm what the concentrations were of the people who were confirmed??


----------



## ss7954 (Mar 25, 2019)

divmoh247 said:


> Is there any way to confirm what the concentrations were of the people who were confirmed??


TV consentraction here too


----------



## EM88 (Mar 25, 2019)

ss7954 said:


> TV consentraction here too



TV too- no word yet!


----------



## sortofawriter (Mar 25, 2019)

I've been accepted, and I submitted a feature


----------



## Lifeisnoholiday (Mar 25, 2019)

sortofawriter said:


> I've been accepted, and I submitted a feature



Same thing. Submitted one feature script, interviewed with Shinho, who’s in charge of features


----------



## divmoh247 (Mar 26, 2019)

so then it's safe to say us TV folk haven't heard back if only the features people got their acceptances. There's hope yet!


----------



## ss7954 (Mar 26, 2019)

This is only a fraction of people, out of let’s say 70, who received interviews on here, so...


----------



## divmoh247 (Mar 26, 2019)

True but the likelihood that not even one TV person from here was selected feels slim. And since they'll be giving notices for two weeks th re might still be a possibility.


----------



## ss7954 (Mar 26, 2019)

divmoh247 said:


> True but the likelihood that not even one TV person from here was selected feels slim. And since they'll be giving notices for two weeks th re might still be a possibility.


I appreciate the optimism


----------



## divmoh247 (Mar 27, 2019)

I got waitlisted! They asked me to tell them if I can get back to them by April 4th on if I want to stay


----------



## hulginlr (Mar 27, 2019)

divmoh247 said:


> I got waitlisted! They asked me to tell them if I can get back to them by April 4th on if I want to stay


Me too!


----------



## mcparker (Mar 27, 2019)

divmoh247 said:


> I got waitlisted! They asked me to tell them if I can get back to them by April 4th on if I want to stay


Same here!


----------



## momo100 (Apr 25, 2019)

Any waitlist movement?


----------



## Chris W (Jul 16, 2019)

AMA for next year's applicants posted here:






						Accepted to NYU - Dramatic Writing AMA (Ask Me Anything)
					

Currently accepted to NYU - Dramatic Writing MFA and attending in the Fall.  All questions welcome!  Best,  P



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Chris W (Oct 8, 2019)

To those that applied last year.... Be sure to update your application in the Film School Application database with as much info as you can.

See this example application to see how you can fully utilize the system:






						SAMPLE MFA Application 2019
					

This is a sample Application to showcase the various features of the Tracker



					www.filmschool.org
				




The more data the better to help future applicants. Thank you! ?


----------

